# Pork could be problem?



## 23170 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all, I have had a really bad day today just managed to get off the toilet for the first time today after about four hours. I had some German pork sausages I think that was the culprit but I occasionaly eat ham which I do not seem to be affected by. When I first had an allergy test I was told that pork I should avoid I should really have learnt my lesson. Should I avoid pork in all forms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well sometimes sausage has a whole lot of fat in it and ham generally tends to be lean.So it may be fat is your issue rather than pork, especially if you can eat lean pork with no problems.K.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree. If I eat BBQ ribs they will often cause problems. I attribute that to the fat an the sauce/spices used.If I make pork chops (which these days are as lean as chicken breast... thus boring and flavorless) I have no problems.If I eat a fatty steak (NY Strip) as compared to a lean steak (Sirloin) I can tell a difference.And as far as sausage... know one knows what all goes in those.. that's why they're so good!


----------



## 15381 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi...I can eat pork....sausages affect me, but not too too badly...they are LOADED with fat...and high fat and fatty foods tend to be an IBS trigger food (along with others - different for everyone) For example I can eat strip loin steak, but if I have ONE ounce of beef tenderloin, it's a disaster. Now tenderloin is not neccesarily fatty, but it is very rich...so that, I found out the hard way, is ONE of my MANY trigger foods. OH the joys of IBS.


----------

